# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El petróleo se come en dos días las primas a las renovables de un año

## Salut

> *El petróleo se come en dos días las primas a las renovables de un año*
> 
> Han bastado dos días para que la subida de precio del barril de petróleo suponga para España un gasto mayor que el de todas las primas que recibieron las energías renovables en todo el año 2009, cuantificadas en 4.600 millones de euros. Y algunos siguen empeñados en decir que las renovables son caras.
> 
> Lo dijo ayer el ministro de Industria, Miguel Sebastián: *por cada diez euros que sube el barril, nos cuesta 6.000 millones de euros a la economía española*. La subida de ayer y de hoy del barril de Brent, que ha llegado a cotizar a 119 dólares aunque luego se ha moderado hasta 112, es incluso superior. Según el Estudio macroeconómico del impacto de las energías renovables en la economía española en 2009, elaborado por la consultora Deloitte para APPA y presentado a finales de 2010, las primas a las renovables ese año alcanzaron 4.600 millones de euros. 
> 
> Sebastián también ha reconocido que *el alza de las materias primas energéticas, como el petróleo y el gas, son responsables de dos terceras partes del déficit comercial español, que en 2010 ascendió a 52.283 millones de euros*. Sin esperar a la contabilidad macroeconómica de finales de año, los transportes y la electricidad pueden experimentar importantes subidas. En el caso de la energía eléctrica no por culpa del petróleo sino del gas. Y muy especialmente si Argelia, uno de nuestros principales suministradores de gas natural, sigue la senda de sus vecinos.
> 
> Por si fuera poco, estas subidas de precios empujarán la inflación. Los analistas calculan que por cada 10 dólares de subida del barril, la inflación en Europa puede aumentar hasta en dos décimas. Una noticia preocupante en estos momentos en los que todos los países intentan salir de la crisis. 
> ...


http://www.energias-renovables.com/e...14263/botid/2/

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En este sentido, Greenpeace acaba de presentar un informe La batalla de las redes en el que asegura que Europa es capaz de hacer "una transición sin problemas" a un sistema que proporcione energía 100% renovable a todas horas


Claro que podría ser capaz, hay miles de sistemas diferentes para vehículos con energías limpias y demás, así como también para el tema energía eléctrica, pero el problema es que no lo van a hacer, pues las petroleras y algunos gobiernos (Estados Unidos & Company) no te van a dejar...

Cuando las petroleras vean que empiezan a perder, comprarán todas las patentes y demás de las renovables, y te las pondrán a precios brutales con tal de que sigas comprando petróleo... y así vamos

En varias palabras: _hagamos lo que hagamos, nos tienen cogidos por los_... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jlois

Y para colmo de colmos, amigo Salut, el gobierno ha decidido que lo mejor para reducir consumos y en consecuencia gastar menos es bajar la velocidad máxima de 120 a 110 en autovías y autopistas...irónicamente digo que genial, pues ese hecho hará que buena parte de ese supuesto ahorro sea destinado a ciertas empresas ( como en la que me tocó trabajar durante nueve años) de señalización vial que se forrarán ( los dueños por supuesto) haciendo los cambios de las varias señales, que unas pocas las hay, y que a buen seguro en vez de colocar una simple pegatina tapando el dos con un uno, la cambiarán por completo...ufffffffff, esta España nuestra, y no somos capaces de aprender de otros paises...Es lo que hay, y con esto no quiero abrir debate alguno, pero sí dejar constancia de que se están dando traspìeses y que nosotros, humildes mortales, no estamos capacitados para asimilar ese tipo de estrategias energéticas.
Menos mal que en tiempos de crisis tanto Repsol como Telefónica han salido bastante bien del "bache"...
Este fin de semana viajo a Bilbao, quizás a la vuelta en vez de pagar lo que pago por llenar el depósito de mi coche deba pagar aun un poco más...lo dejaré en punto muerto a la altura del Manzanal jejeje...

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y para colmo de colmos, amigo Salut, el gobierno ha decidido que lo mejor para reducir consumos y en consecuencia gastar menos es *bajar la velocidad máxima de 120 a 110 en autovías y autopistas*...irónicamente digo que genial, pues *ese hecho hará que buena parte de ese supuesto ahorro sea destinado a ciertas empresas de señalización vial que se forrarán (los dueños por supuesto)*


Algún amigote de alguno de nuestros políticos se llenará bien los bolsillos, pues a lo tonto a lo tonto, van a ser unas cuantas de señales a modificar...

Miles de km de autopistas y autovías a modificar su señalización, y supuestamente se trata de una medida "transitoria", es decir, que más adelante, habría que volver a poner las originales, aunque no, se pondrán nuevas, por lo que, doble gasto, quitarlas, poner nuevas de 110, después otra vez quitarlas, y poner nuevas de 120...

Eso es reducir consumo y ahorrar costes, sí señor  :Cool:

----------


## Salut

A mi lo que me sorprende es que redujeran sólo a 110... lo suyo habría sido bajar a unos 90 km/h.

Por otro lado, soy firme partidario de cambiar la mayor cantidad de señales posibles a electrónicas... de forma que se pueda adaptar el límite de velocidad a las condiciones meteorológicas, ambientales, circulatorias, económicas, etc.

No se, yo la verdad es que no creo que vayan a cambiar toda la señal... sino que se pondra una simple pegatina.

Por cierto: el petróleo es un gasto externo, mientras que el cambio de señales es dinero que se queda dentro del país... eso sí, cambiando de bolsillo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo que se van a ahorrar en petróleo lo van a gastar en cambiar las señales. 
Pero así el gobierno mata tres pájaros de un tiro:

-Menos gasto de gasolina
-Menos contaminación
-Menos accidentes de tráfico(o menos graves)


Y además, como sigamos así vamos a terminar viendo la gasolina a un  y medio :Wink: .

----------


## PRADENSE

¿Y lo que van a cojer en multas con los excesos de velocidad?
Tendrán nuestros políticos para sus campañas electorales.
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...298655450.html

----------


## Matraco

a) ¡por favor! Lo que el Estado recaude en multas será ridiculamente ínfimo en comparación con lo que el Estado dejara de ingresar por los impuestos a los hidrocarburos... un 10% menos por la reducción de la velocidad + un 7% menos por la intrucción obligatoria del biodiesel, + un X% menos porque todos vamos a intentar no coger el coche... podríamos hablar de una caída del 20%.

b) Lo de las señales es algo anecdóticamente absurdo si tenemos encuenta que hablamos en un sobrecoste de casi 5.000 mll. de euros en nuestras importaciones energéticas... más todavía teniendo en cuenta que la modificación temporal de señales se hará mediante pegatinas... ¿Cuanto vale comprar y pegar "10.000" pegatinas? ¿1 mll. de euros... Por ahorrar parte de esos 5.000 mll.? ¿Sale a cuenta o no?

c) Igual que todas las constructoras que se preciasen diversificaron e internacionalizaron sus negocios antes de la crisis todas las petroleras estan haciendo lo mismo y en lugar de oponerse a lo innoponible (el desarrollo tecnológico, el ecologismo, la escasez de recursos, etc) están diversificando sus actividades e invirtiendo en renovables, biocombustibles, etc.

Opino como Salut... pronto veremos reducir la velocidad a 100 km/h en unos cuantos países.

----------


## ben-amar

Lo que el Estado recaude en multas sera directamente proporcional al numero de usuarios que infrinjan la reglamentacion, como ahora mismo.
Sera el ahorro energetico el haga la ver la viabilidad de esta nueva imposicion, no se hasta que punto se consigue un ahorro ni consigo ver la disminucion de gases po la reduccion de 10 km en la velocidad maxima.
Donde un coche quema mas carburante, despide mas gases y genera mas contaminacion, es en los trayectos dentro de las ciudades.

----------


## Luján

> Lo que el Estado recaude en multas sera directamente proporcional al numero de usuarios que infrinjan la reglamentacion, como ahora mismo.
> Sera el ahorro energetico el haga la ver la viabilidad de esta nueva imposicion, no se hasta que punto se consigue un ahorro ni consigo ver la disminucion de gases po la reduccion de 10 km en la velocidad maxima.
> Donde un coche quema mas carburante, despide mas gases y genera mas contaminacion, es en los trayectos dentro de las ciudades.


Quizás sí, y quizás no. No tengo los datos delante para afirmar o negarlo, pero lo que sí es ceirto es que en la ciudad también van a reducir la velocidad a 30Kh/m en todas aquellas vías de un sólo carril o de dos, uno para cada sentido.

Falta por ver si esta reducción de la velocidad en las ciudades no provocará más atascos que beneficios.

Lo que sí es cierto es que la velocidad de crucero (aquella a la que el consumo es menor para un mayor desplazamiento) de la mayoría de los vehículos a los que podemos aspirar el grueso de la población está más cerca de los 110Km/h que de los 120Km/h. Sólo los vehículos de gran cilindrada y potencia (no siempre van unidos los conceptos, ver los vehículos americanos) tienen una velocidad de crucero más alta.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Cierto es que el paso de 120 a 110 Km/h, algo reducirá el consumo, pero vamos, ni de lejos se va a ahorrar un 10-15% como he llegado a oír, eso es la mayor mentira que pueden decirnos...

Además, el consumo de un vehículo depende principalmente del par motor y de las revoluciones a las que esté trabajando. Es evidente que a mayor velocidad, la mayoría de los coches no disponen más allá de 5 velocidades, y a esos 110/120 todos los coches tienen metida la 5ª, por lo que a mayor velocidad, mayor rpm y mayor consumo.

Pero vamos, la diferencia entre 120 y 110 traducida es rpm es ridícula, por lo tanto, el ahorro de combustible, en consecuencia, también va a ser irrisorio.

Sería mucho mejor, que lo que hubieran hecho fuera haber aconsejado a la gente que circule con el motor en régimen bajo, es decir, circular a las menores revoluciones posibles.

Eso ahorraría mucho más, que la tontería que han hecho de reducir el límite de velocidad, que sigo pensando, esa medida no tiene más allá que un afán recaudatorio en multas y a la vez, tirar más dinero en cambiar las señales  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Cierto es que el paso de 120 a 110 Km/h, algo reducirá el consumo, pero vamos, ni de lejos se va a ahorrar un 10-15% como he llegado a oír, eso es la mayor mentira que pueden decirnos...
> 
> Además, el consumo de un vehículo depende principalmente del par motor y de las revoluciones a las que esté trabajando. Es evidente que a mayor velocidad, la mayoría de los coches no disponen más allá de 5 velocidades, y a esos 110/120 todos los coches tienen metida la 5ª, por lo que a mayor velocidad, mayor rpm y mayor consumo.
> 
> Pero vamos, la diferencia entre 120 y 110 traducida es rpm es ridícula, por lo tanto, el ahorro de combustible, en consecuencia, también va a ser irrisorio.
> 
> Sería mucho mejor, que lo que hubieran hecho fuera haber aconsejado a la gente que circule con el motor en régimen bajo, es decir, circular a las menores revoluciones posibles.
> 
> Eso ahorraría mucho más, que la tontería que han hecho de reducir el límite de velocidad, que sigo pensando, esa medida no tiene más allá que un afán recaudatorio en multas y a la vez, tirar más dinero en cambiar las señales


Hombre, en mi coche la diferencia entre 110 y 120 es de unas 300-400 rpm y se notan en el consumo: de por unos 6.5litros/100Km a unos 7.09l/100km (en llano y sin viento).

Sí, ya sé. Tan sólo son 0.5 litros cada 100 km, pero hago 60km todos los días para ir de casa al trabajo y volver.

Unitariamente quizás no se note, pero con la cantidad de desplazamientos que hay, los m3 de gasolina ahorrados serán considerables.

El cambio de velocidad a mí sólo me supondrá tener que levantarme unos 5 minutos antes, o salir 5 minutos más tarde del trabajo.



En cuanto al cambio de señales, no dudo que más de una fábrica habrá celebrado con cava o champán la noticia, porque lo de las pegatinas como que no será solución. Teniendo en cuenta que la vida útil de las señales está en torno a los 10 años, habrá algunas que se renovarán a punto de vencer el plazo, pero otras serán prácticamente nuevas.

Sólo espero, aunque dudo que sea así, que las señales que retiren que aún tengan vida útil sean guardadas para cuando se retire la medida "temporal" de la reducción de velocidad, y que las señales instaladas por dicha medida se reutilicen en la señalización de carreteras de las redes principales y secundarias que están un tanto faltas de las mismas.

----------


## jlois

Matraco tiene razón si esas cifras que cita son ciertas...pero aunque ese ahorro pueda ser efectivo no creo que sea algo duradero en el tiempo...me da la sensación de que los precios de los carburantes seguirán en una tónica de ascenso en sus precios que difícilmente se vuelvan atrás.
Luján tambien tiene razón en la relación de consumo-velocidad...me pregunto si el sector del transporte pesado sufrirá algun tipo de limitaciones jejeje...pues la verdad, los 90 kms de velocidad máxima no creo que descienda y realmente este sector es un enorme consumidor y por lo tanto afectado de la subida continua del gasoleo...
Todas estas cuestiones me temo que sean trámites a corto plazo sin tener en cuenta la búsqueda efectiva de soluciones para un futuro ya demasiado inmediato...
El tema del cambio de las cifras en las señales es anecdótico, supondrá un gasto "admisible" pero...gasto al fin.

...y para alterar aun más este gran rompecabezas energético medio mundo árabe se ha decidido en cambiar los rumbos de sus gobiernos...quizás este año 2011 nos de más de una sorpresa...y sinceramente, desearía que fuese en mayor medida para bien.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nosotros frenando y hundiéndonos... y los demás acelerando y creciendo... empieza a ser de risa  :Cool: 




> *Holanda incrementa desde hoy la velocidad máxima hasta los 130 y Reino Unido se lo plantea muy en serio*
> 
> Bruselas. (Agencias).- En Europa parecen decididos a no seguir los pasos de España y reducir el consumo de gasolina ante la crisis en Oriente Medio. Holanda ensaya desde hoy un aumento del límite máximo de velocidad hasta los 130 km/h en algunos tramos de autopista, con el objetivo de extenderlo a otras vías durante los próximos meses. La primera fase de estas pruebas se efectúa en la autopista A7 entre Wognum y Zúrich (norte del país), según informa la agencia ANP.
> 
> El plan del Gobierno es aplicar la nueva velocidad máxima en un tercio de las autopistas holandesas -hasta ahora limitadas a 120 kilómetros por hora- a lo largo de la actual legislatura.
> 
> El Ejecutivo espera que la medida no suponga un aumento de los accidentes, sino que, al contrario, los reduzca. Además, ha advertido en los últimos días de que se perseguirá con severidad a los conductores que superen el nuevo límite.
> 
> Durante los próximos meses, Holanda tiene previsto también revisar al alza las velocidades máximas en otras vías y pasar algunos límites de 80 a 100 y otros de 100 a 120. 
> ...


Así nos va...

Esto es el mejor referente del progreso que lleva nuestro país, hacia atrás igual que los cangrejos  :Frown:

----------


## Salut

^^ Titular tendencioso a más no poder.

Veamos, la correlación velocidad-accidentes es clarísima. Lo que están haciendo allí es subir a 130 el límite de velocidad para que sea más fácil imponer un cumplimiento estricto de los límites de velocidad... ¿O es que ahora mismo no va la mayoría de la gente a 130-140 por las autopistas?

----------


## Luján

> ^^ Titular tendencioso a más no poder.
> 
> Veamos, la correlación velocidad-accidentes es clarísima. Lo que están haciendo allí es subir a 130 el límite de velocidad para que sea más fácil imponer un cumplimiento estricto de los límites de velocidad... ¿O es que ahora mismo no va la mayoría de la gente a 130-140 por las autopistas?


Y realmente, ¿Qué se consigue aumentando los límites? Quizás si se aumenta a 130 la gente suba su velocidad a 140-150 (los que tengan coche que puedan hacerlo), con lo que no se conseguirá el objetivo del cumplimiento.

La verdad, no sé a qué te refieres con lo de imponer el cumplimiento estricto.

Por otro lado, no veo tan clara la correlación velocidad-accidentes. Quizás sería más exacto hablar de la correlación velocidad-gravedad del accidente, y no de velocidad máxima de la vía, sino velocidad de circulación (que no tienen por qué ser la misma).

----------


## Salut

^^ Vamos a ver, ahora mismo en España el limite de velocidad lo tenemos a 120... pero se calibra el radar a unos 135 km/h, y las penas de carcel las ponen a 201 km/h

Si ahora dices en España que vas a aumentar el precio de las multas, y vas a poner las penas de carcel a partir de 160 km/h... se lia la marimorena. Si sin embargo relajas algo el límite legal a 130 km/h, pero mantienes la calibracion en 135 km/h, la gente percibe que "les das algo a cambio" (salvo que el periolisto de turno te dinamite la idea con titulares chorras).

Ejemplo: Los conductores temen que circular a 191 km/h sea delito

Somos así de simples y estúpidos. Es lo que hay.


PD: Si quieres, lee el cuerpo de la noticia...





> El objetivo de esta medida es muy claro: reducir los accidentes. La primera fase de estas pruebas se efectúa en la autopista A7 entre Wognum y Zúrich (norte del país), según informa la agencia ANP.
> 
> En contraprestación, *el Gobierno holandés ya ha advertido de que se perseguirá con severidad a los conductores que superen el nuevo límite*


http://www.publico.es/363901/holanda...os-130-km-hora


PD2: Respecto a las teorias estas de que es una medida recaudatoria y tal....

620 millones menos para Hacienda en 2011 por la limitación a 110 km/h

----------


## perdiguera

La velocidad de circulación por una vía en condiciones de seguridad depende de diversos factores: el tráfico, las condiciones atmosféricas, el trazado de la misma etc.
Por poner ejemplos: no es lo mismo circular a 120 Km/h por la AP-7 entre Salou y Castellón que por la A-2 entra Calatayud y Zaragoza; la primera es mucho más segura que la segunda, por una razón fundamental, mientras que la primera tiene una velocidad específica de 140 la segunda tiene una velocidad específica de 110 es decir que por la primera se puede conducir, en condiciones adversas, con un coche normal a 140 km/h. sin problemas, en la segunda habría que circular a 110 Km/h para tener el mismo nivel de seguridad.
El hecho de rebajar la velocidad máxima a 110 Km/h en autopistas y autovias, únicos lugares donde se podía circular a 120 Km/h antes, no supone una ganancia de seguridad sino un ahorro de combustible, que en el caso de mi coche, Tiguán de 2.0 litros 4x4, gasoil es de 0,6 litros cada 100Km. Siendo un ahorro a tener en cuenta, hay que tener en cuenta cuánto tiempo vas conduciendo a máxima velocidad por esas autopistas, porque sólo se reducirá el consumo por el tiempo que antes pasabas de 110 y ahora no pasas. Es decir que yo, respetando los nuevos límites, no ahorraré 0,6 litros cada 100 Kilómetros sino mucho menos.
La conducción más ahorrativa es la que evita aceleraciones y frenadas bruscas, la que circula con un motor a bajas revoluciones y la que evita circular con neumáticos en mal estado.
Os lo dice uno que tiene más de 2.100.000 Kilómetros a sus espaldas para los cuales ha gastado 14 coches.
Por cierto que el 14/03/2011 me dan el número 15.

----------


## jlois

De acuerdo totalmente con el amigo Perdiguera, el ritmo de conducción sin cambios continuos en la marcha, buscando que las revoluciones sean las más bajas posibles y la velocidad casi constante, además del própio estado del vehículo...adecuando dicha conducción a cada zona en particular, pues como bien dices, no todas las vias de alta velocidad ni todos los corredores están hechos por el mismo patrón.
Nosotros...aquí en la esquina noroeste , tenemos algún que otro tramo de autovía en los que ir a 120 en ciertos momentos no es que sea del todo aconsejable, y algún corredor en el que se están multiplicando los accidentes ( aunque personalmente creo que muchos de estos son por rebasar y por mucho dichas velocidades )...

Supongo que ahorraremos al final una cierta cantidad, supongo que los gastos por colocarle una pegatina a 6000 señales tampoco serán demasiado ( hablan de 250000 euros), supongo que reformar todos y cada uno de los radares tampoco será demasiado desembolso, supongo que a partir del seis de marzo comenzaremos a tener un nuevo tema de discusión...supongo...jejeje

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Luján

> ^^ Vamos a ver, ahora mismo en España el limite de velocidad lo tenemos a 120... pero se calibra el radar a unos 135 km/h, y las penas de carcel las ponen a 201 km/h
> 
> Si ahora dices en España que vas a aumentar el precio de las multas, y vas a poner las penas de carcel a partir de 160 km/h... se lia la marimorena. Si sin embargo relajas algo el límite legal a 130 km/h, pero mantienes la calibracion en 135 km/h, la gente percibe que "les das algo a cambio" (salvo que el periolisto de turno te dinamite la idea con titulares chorras).
> 
> Ejemplo: Los conductores temen que circular a 191 km/h sea delito
> 
> Somos así de simples y estúpidos. Es lo que hay.
> 
> 
> ...


1º No me dices nada nuevo.
2º No me tienes que decir lo que tengo que hacer, ya leí el cuerpo de la noticia antes de leer tu mensaje y de contestarte.
3º Lo de que se perseguirá con severidad también lo leí, y la conclusión que yo saco es que las sanciones a aquellos que sobrepasen el nuevo límite serán más duras.
4º Si en España se aumentase el límite de velocidad, seguramente también habría que modificar el límite de los radares, pues, por Ley (recientemente aprobada, y por la que se han calibrado a 135Km/h), han de tener un margen de un 10% respecto a la velocidad establecida. Esto significa que si al velocidad máxima fuera de 130Km/h los radares españoles tendrían que calibrarse a 143Km/h.

----------


## Luján

Debido a problemas en la conexión, copio aquí lo que quería editar del mensaje anterior:

1º No me dices nada nuevo.
2º No me tienes que decir lo que tengo que hacer, ya leí el cuerpo de la noticia antes de leer tu mensaje y de contestarte.
3º Lo de que se perseguirá con severidad también lo leí, y la conclusión  que yo saco es que las sanciones a aquellos que sobrepasen el nuevo  límite serán más duras.
4º Si en España se aumentase el límite de velocidad, seguramente también  habría que modificar el límite de los radares, pues, por Ley  (recientemente aprobada, y por la que se han calibrado a 135Km/h), han  de tener un margen de un 10% respecto a la velocidad establecida. Esto  significa que si al velocidad máxima fuera de 130Km/h los radares  españoles tendrían que calibrarse a 143Km/h.
5º Respecto al enlace de los 191Km/h, ¿No es tendencioso? Mario Arnaldo  se confunde, quizás a sabiendas, en que el límite para el delito no se  puso en 200Km/h por ser un número redondo, sino en 80Km/h más que la  velocidad máxima de la via (60Km/h en poblado). Por tanto, en una  carretera convencional, limitada a 100Km/h, la cárcel comienza a los  180Km/h. Si se reduce la velocidad a 110Km/h, lógicamente también se  reducirá el límite del delito a 190Km/h. Personalmente creo que hasta  está demasiado alto. Yo pondría el límite del delito, nombrándolo como  conducción temeraria, no sólo exceso de velocidad, a toda velocidad que  superase la velocidad específica de la vía, tan bien definida por  Perdiguera.

----------


## perdiguera

> ..........
> 5º Respecto al enlace de los 191Km/h, ¿No es tendencioso? Mario Arnaldo  se confunde, quizás a sabiendas, en que el límite para el delito no se  puso en 200Km/h por ser un número redondo, sino en 80Km/h más que la  velocidad máxima de la via (60Km/h en poblado). Por tanto, en una  carretera convencional, limitada a 100Km/h, la cárcel comienza a los  180Km/h. Si se reduce la velocidad a 110Km/h, lógicamente también se  reducirá el límite del delito a 190Km/h. Personalmente creo que hasta  está demasiado alto. Yo pondría el límite del delito, nombrándolo como  conducción temeraria, no sólo exceso de velocidad, a toda velocidad que  superase la velocidad específica de la vía, tan bien definida por  Perdiguera.


Esto que es razonable choca con que hay carreteras, no autovías, que tienen velocidad específica de 140 pero con cruces a nivel, accesos a fincas colindantes y zonas con cambios de rasante. En ellas se establece una limitación de 100 si tiene un arcén igual o mayor de 1,5m. de ancho por lo que la cárcel está en 180 pero pasar a 120, menor que la específica, por esos cruces es de una temeridad absoluta. Si el cruce está regulado mediante señalización vertical a 50 la cárcel comienza a 130 lo que es, bajo mi punto de vista, muy alto; debería ser inferior.

----------


## Salut

@Lujan:

- Precisamente endurecer las sanciones para quien se salte los nuevos límites hace que la gente los respete más escrupulosamente. He allí la reducción de la siniestralidad, y de la gravedad de los siniestros.

- Si en España aumentas el límite, ya estas cambiando la ley. ¿Qué impide entonces reducir el % de calibración?

- El titular no es tendencioso, sino que refleja una realidad MUY LAMENTABLE: que algunos conductores no le temen a las multas, ni a los puntos, ni al riesgo de accidente... sino más bien le temen a la carcel. Y se quejan porque ahora en vez de poder ir a 200 km/h en autopistas (y solventar el resto a base de talonario) "sólo" podrán ir a 190 km/h.

¿Qué nos jugamos a que si se rebaja ese límite a, digamos, 160 km/h se lía la de San Quintín? Poco más o menos que con la ley anti-tabaco. Veamos algunas cosas que suceden ya por simples ñoñadas:




> Cuando se modificó en el Congreso de los Diputados el Código Penal, el director de la DGT, Pere Navarro, ya advirtió de que esta medida sólo se utilizaría de manera "excepcional como alternativa a la prisión". "Se le abre la posibilidad al juez, en función de las circunstancias especiales y excepcionales, de que en algún caso pueda considerar el comiso del vehículo", señaló entonces Navarro.
> 
> No obstante, la introducción en Código Penal de esta posibilidad ha generado críticas en algunos club de automovilistas. En este sentido, *Automovilistas Europeos Asociados (AEA) considera "desproporcionada" esta medida* y asegura que, tal y como está redactado el Código Penal, "el decomiso no se ha contemplado como una medida excepcional, sino que debe aplicarse en todas las condenas por delitos contra la seguridad vial". Por ello, prevé que aproximadamente unos 50.000 automovilistas al año se quedarán sin coche.
> 
> "Si lo que se persigue es una medida precautoria o cautelar para evitar que se pueda utilizar temporalmente un vehículo mientras alguien está privado del derecho a conducir, o sometido a cualquier programa de desintoxicación de alcohol o drogas lo que debería haberse regulado no es el decomiso sino el depósito, que es una figura más adecuada para estos supuestos, ya que permite recuperar la posesión del vehículo una vez que el automovilista ha pagado su deuda con la sociedad", advierte AEA.
> 
> Hasta ahora, el Código Penal recogía la posibilidad de decomisar el vehículo de un infractor para el caso de los "conductores kamikaces". Sin embargo, con la reforma aprobada se amplía a otros delitos de seguridad vial como excesos de velocidad elevados o altas tasas de alcoholemias.


http://www.intereconomia.com/noticia...miso-del-coche

No nos engañemos. Tal y como está el sector de buena parte de los automovilistas -dispuestos a saltarse los límites a la torera-, sólo se pueden introducir endurecimientos importantes de dos maneras: o muy progresivamente y por lo bajini, o dando algún que otro caramelito a cambio. Y eso es lo que hacen en Holanda.



Por si no acaba de quedar claro:

http://www.dgt.es/revista/archivo/pd...2006-Salud.pdf

^^ Más velocidad = más frecuencia de colisiones Y mayor gravedad.


Dudo que los holandeses sean tan bobos de creer que a mayor velocidad reducirán en nº de accidentes.


No nos engañemos... el comun de los morales cree que paga muchos impuestos, recibe pocos servicios sociales, trabaja mucho, cobra poco, es más inteligente que los demás, está mejor dotado "virilmente", etc. Y la culpa de todo la tienen los demás: "la sociedad", "los políticos", "el sistema", etc.

----------

